# Why can't I just radiate and be done!



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

:sad0047:Recently diagnosed with Ha****oxicosis. Doc won't treat with meds becasue she says labs are normal right now. If I have antibodies that are going to burn out my thyroid and turn me hypo, why can't I just radiate now and be done with it? Why do I have to wait and live in hell? I feel that I am hyper now and the symptoms suck, ANXIETY, FATIGUE, WEIGHT LOSS, NO APPETITE, DEPRESSION, MOOD SWINGS, NOT AN OUNCE OF ENERGY. I am very angry and depressed that I have to feel like this and "wait" for the antibodies to burn out my thyroid!:sad0047:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> :sad0047:Recently diagnosed with Ha****oxicosis. Doc won't treat with meds becasue she says labs are normal right now. If I have antibodies that are going to burn out my thyroid and turn me hypo, why can't I just radiate now and be done with it? Why do I have to wait and live in hell? I feel that I am hyper now and the symptoms suck, ANXIETY, FATIGUE, WEIGHT LOSS, NO APPETITE, DEPRESSION, MOOD SWINGS, NOT AN OUNCE OF ENERGY. I am very angry and depressed that I have to feel like this and "wait" for the antibodies to burn out my thyroid!:sad0047:


I could not agree w/ you more. Some doctors also agree but you have to find that doctor. The circumstances for ablation would be goiter interferring w/ swallowing and breathing and/or cancer. If you indeed do have Hashimoto's, the protocul is to place the patient on thyroxine replacement which in effect will shut down the pituitary gland thereby causing eventual atrophy of the thyroid gland. But, I am not 100% that you have Hashimoto's.

Sending hugs from afar.................


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I know what you mean,I have to wait for 2 weeks and it's been a night mare,I have 2 days to go until I get RAI and I haven't slept properly for the last 12 days. The doctor said she doesn't think it's my thyroid, well what is it then?

Can't wait til all this is over..

I just want to pop that pill and be done with it.


----------

